# Friedman Calls for Decriminalization of Marijuana



## LdyLunatic (Sep 14, 2006)

Austin -- Independent gubernatorial candidate Kinky Friedman today called for the decriminalization of marijuana to avoid further clogging state prisons with nonviolent offenders.
He also said he would favor a review of people already imprisoned on marijuana charges to "rehab them, try to get them back into society." 

"We've got to clear some of the room out of the prisons so we can put the bad guys in there, like the pedophiles and the politicians," said Friedman, a humorist and author.

Friedman said he doesn't yet have specifics on how decriminalization would work, including what amount of marijuana a person could possess without being charged. He did say that he doesn't favor making marijuana legally available for purchase.

"I'm not talking about like Amsterdam," he said.

"I agree with (U.S. Sen.) John McCain that we've lost the drug war," Friedman said. "Drugs are more available, they're cheaper.

"It's clear to me, if you've lost the war on drugs then you've got to go some other direction. You can't keep banging your head against the wall."

Friedman's comments on marijuana came one week after he created a controversy in Houston when he said the musicians and artists who fled Hurricane Katrina had returned to New Orleans but the "crackheads and thugs" remained behind. He later added that many evacuees who remain in Houston are good citizens. 

The candidate said today that crack cocaine "is a different deal" from marijuana.

"Marijuana is a very different situation. It's not like crack and (other) drugs that create violence," he said.

Snipped:

Complete Article: http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4185281.html

Newshawk: Taylor121 
Source: Houston Chronicle (TX)
Author: Janet Elliot and Peggy Fikac
Published: September 13, 2006
Copyright: 2006 Houston Chronicle


----------



## GreenThumb (Sep 15, 2006)

"He did say that he doesn't favor making marijuana legally available for purchase."

Then would leaving it in the hands of criminal gangs still be a good idea??


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.yapperonline.com/publish/article_385.shtml

Tell Kinky 'like it is'
By Yapper staff
Sep 26, 2006, 16:32
	Email this article
 Printer friendly page
en Español


Texas politics has reached an all-time low.



First there was Clayton Williams and his crude remarks about women and rape. Now it&#8217;s Kinky Friedman&#8217;s comment about African Americans and Katrina evacuees.



Williams&#8217; off-color joke was said during a time when he thought he was off-the-record and said he thought the media overreacted.



Maybe so, however, politicians should be held accountable for their actions. Like it or not, Friedman is now a politician.



Friedman defends himself by saying that he is only telling &#8220;it like it is.&#8221;



Well it&#8217;s time Mr. Friedman heard it &#8220;like it is.&#8221;



Racism is not acceptable in any form and it most certainly not entertaining, Mr. Friedman. 



We&#8217;ve listened to you promote legalization of marijuana, call Katrina evacuees &#8220;thugs and crackheads,&#8221; (this is laughable since you promote legalizing drugs) and suggesting appointing Willie Nelson the state&#8217;s energy chief.  



You are scary Mr. Friedman. You hide your racism and bigotry behind a &#8220;tell it like it is&#8221; mentality. 



Are we supposed to laugh?



Singling out a segment of the population and belittling them is not a laughing matter Mr. Friedman. You have built your career on crude humor and now it appears you are applying the same &#8220;humor&#8221; to your campaign.



Politics is not and should never be a comedy skit. Too much is at stake. Leave comedy to David Letterman and Jay Leno. 








Top of Page


----------

